

Making your product inaccessible - oyving
http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=7852

======
nudge
The "It's not just you!" on
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/shamusyoung.com> tells me he might have
taken his advice a little too far.

